# Free Book Finds: November 2011 (No Self Promotion Please!)



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your free* book finds here.

Click here for the October 2011 thread.

This thread is for members to post your Free book finds, no self-promotion please. And please do not link through other sites: use KindleBoards affiliate links (link-maker above) or generic Amazon links. 

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

Tip: typing in the title in addition to including the cover helps when doing searches!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps members who use the "new post" indicator or who have subscribed to the thread. Thanks for your cooperation!

Ann & Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderators

**buyer beware: though books are free when posted here, prices on Amazon can change without warning so be sure to look before you click!
**international members: these books are free in the US, but may not be free in your country. Again, be sure to look before you click*


----------



## I love books (Aug 12, 2011)

*A nice Holiday treat!*

ALL I WANT FOR CHRISTMAS IS YOU 
by Lisa Mondello

http://www.amazon.com/All-Want-Christmas-You-ebook/dp/B005KDG236/ref=zg_bs_digital-text_4


----------



## aphraeldanae (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Dave Zeltserman's award-winning mysteries from Ellery Queen magazine are FREE on Kindle.

Julius Katz and Archie

http://www.amazon.com/Julius-Katz-Mysteries-ebook/dp/B004KAA9LQ/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1320282725&sr=1-2

You'll thank me


----------



## swpubl (Nov 3, 2011)

Great book on promoting your ebook. Free!

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/27297


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Free right now, this book has great reviews and it's usually priced at $9.99:

Commune of Women by Suzan Still


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## AppleBlossom (Jul 9, 2009)

Sunset said:


> Now free!


No longer free...


----------



## Sunset (Nov 10, 2010)

They changed that one quick! Maybe this one'll stay free a little longer.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I think it was posted here on KB a while back, but you can still get the first in Dana Stabenow's Kate Shugak series, the first in her Liam Campbell series (both are detective/mysteries), and the first in her Star Svensdotter series (sci-fi) free on her website. DRM-free, and they download as zip files with both ePub and mobi versions. (They're each 99 cents on Amazon, not a bad deal either!)

http://www.stabenow.com/novels/kate-shugak/a-cold-day-for-murder
http://www.stabenow.com/novels/liam-campbell/fire-and-ice
http://www.stabenow.com/novels/star-svensdotter/second-star


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

One of the books in Michael Hicks' great series In Her Name, In Her Name: Empire is available from Amazon for $0.00.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

*The Stone Flower Garden* by Deborah Smith


----------



## djgross (May 24, 2011)

Meemo said:


> I think it was posted here on KB a while back, but you can still get the first in Dana Stabenow's Kate Shugak series, the first in her Liam Campbell series (both are detective/mysteries), and the first in her Star Svensdotter series (sci-fi) free on her website. DRM-free, and they download as zip files with both ePub and mobi versions. (They're each 99 cents on Amazon, not a bad deal either!)
> 
> http://www.stabenow.com/novels/kate-shugak/a-cold-day-for-murder
> http://www.stabenow.com/novels/liam-campbell/fire-and-ice
> http://www.stabenow.com/novels/star-svensdotter/second-star


Today (Wednesday the 9th) the first Liam Campbell mystery is free on Kindle. Don't know how long the deal will last.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

A little Medieval Fantasy


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Just for fun...

Here are 11 FREE *2012 Day-to-Day Calendars* for Kindle (list price is $6.99). Some have a daily cartoon and others have a joke or quote for each day of the year. Be sure to double-check prices before one-clicking to "buy." I made sure they were still free when I posted, but prices sometimes change quickly.

Note: You may need to adjust Kindle's font size (via the device's AA button) when viewing the calendar pages.



Cat Cartoon-A-Day


Nurses: Jokes Quotes
and Anecdotes


Medical Cartoon-A-Day
 
Dog Cartoon-A-Day


Medical Bloopers
2012 Calendar


Fishing Cartoon-A-Day
 
Believing in Ourselves


Lawyers: Jokes Quotes
and Anecdotes


Teacher Cartoon-A-Day
 The Shopaholic's
Daily Calendar


An Insult-a-Day
2012 Calendar


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

At the Queen's Command: The First Book of the Crown Colonies



fantasy


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

No longer free



Sunset said:


> Who doesn't love free books?


----------



## djgross (May 24, 2011)

From the award winning author of The Oak Leaves (which is not free). On Sparrow Hill is free as of Monday 11/14 and I don't know how long the deal will last.



A free short story and an excerpt from the author's next release


----------



## Sunset (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## Lisa Lim (Mar 16, 2011)

Amanda Hocking's zombie thriller - Hollowland (The Hollows, #1) is free.

http://www.amazon.com/Hollowland-The-Hollows-1-ebook/dp/B00466H8JK


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

The price just dropped to free on Marjorie M. Liu's Tiger Eye, the first book in her Dirk & Steele PNR series.


----------



## Sunset (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## Teachmichigan (Mar 9, 2009)

M. Clifford is offering his book _The Book_ free via PDF download. You can find it at http://m-clifford.com. Just click where it says "free download" and the PDF will open. You can then save it and either transfer it to your Kindle via USB or e-mail.

LOVED this book when I read it a couple of years ago - it's dystopian literature - rather like 1984 but with e-readers as the main source of mind control and "dead tree" books threatened with elimination.


----------



## Sunset (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

http://www.jungle-search.com/US/kindle.php

http://www.ereaderiq.com/free/

Show 28 new freebies today, 24 of which are cookbooks from around the world. Some seem worthwhile, and others don't but, I LOVE COOKBOOKS! I got many of them.

ereaderiq actually shows a total of 1613 free books. I check every day, so I only look at the ones that post in the last 24 hours.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

There is an entire collection of cookbooks free from Amazon. These are all ethnic cookbooks and from very interesting places but not just the usual suspects:

Alpine: Cuisines of the Alps
Brazilian: Brazil: A Culinary Journey
Burmese: Flavors of Burma: Myanmar : Cuisine and Culture from the Land of Golden Pagodas
Caucasian: Cuisines of the Caucasus Mountains: Recipes, Drinks, and Lore from Armenia, Azerbaijan, Georgia, and Russia
Celtic: The Scottish-Irish Pub and Hearth Cookbook: Recipes and Lore from Celtic Kitchens
Chinese: Cooking from China's Fujian Province: One of China's Eight Great Cuisines
Cuban: Old Havana Cookbook: Cuban Recipes in Spanish and English)
Egyptian: Nile Style: Egyptian Cuisine and Culture: Ancient Festivals, Significant Ceremonies, and Modern Celebrations
Filipino: Fine Filipino Food
Haitian: A Taste of Haiti
Hungarian: Hungarian Cookbook: Old World Recipes for New World Cooks, Expanded Edition
Indian: Healthy South Indian Cooking
Israeli: Sephardic Israeli Cuisine: A Mediterranean Mosaic
Korean: The Best of Korean Cuisine
Mexican-American: Aprovecho: A Mexican-American Border Cookbook
Polish: The Best of Polish Cooking
Rhineland: All Along the Rhine: Recipes, Wines and Lore from Germany, France, Switzerland, Austria, Liechtenstein and Holland
Romanian: Taste of Romania: Its Cookery and Glimpses of Its History, Folklore, Art, Literature, and Poetry
Romany: Gypsy Feast: Recipes and Culinary Traditions of the Romany People
Syrian-Indian: The Kerala Kitchen: Recipes and Recollections from the Syrian Christians of South India
Ukranian: The Best of Ukrainian Cuisine
Uzbeki: The Art of Uzbek Cooking


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Geoffrey, it was very nice of you to list all those cookbooks—alphabetically, no less!


----------



## angelmum3 (Sep 12, 2010)

A few free books listed today -


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

The one fro


angelmum3 said:


> A few free books listed today -


This is likely a one-day special; Revell's last two have been one-day also (perhaps a thanksgiving to advent promotion?)


----------



## Nebula7 (Apr 21, 2011)

For a limited time:

"&#8230; in Your book all my days were recorded, even those which were purposed before they had come into being." -Psalm 139:16
Young Cameron Vaux's mind is slipping. Memories of his wife, killed two years earlier in a car accident, are vanishing just as his dad predicted they would. Memories he knows he has to remember. His father tells Cameron that to save his mind he must find "the book with all days in it" -the past and future record of every soul on earth. When an obscure clue leads Cameron to a small central Oregon town, he meets enigmatic Taylor Stone, a possible guide to finding the book who seems
to carry secrets far deeper than anyone imagines. Local hotshot TV personality. Ann Bannister thinks the legend of the book is a farce, but she has her reasons to join Cameron's search anyway. Finally, there is fanatical New Age guru Jason Judah, who will stop at nothing to find the book of days before Cameron does.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

According to http://www.ereaderiq.com/free/ there are 105 new Free Amazon books in the last 24 hours, most posted last night because I saw them at 1:30am when I was up with a stomachache.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> According to http://www.ereaderiq.com/free/ there are 105 new Free Amazon books in the last 24 hours, most posted last night because I saw them at 1:30am when I was up with a stomachache.


Sorry that you had a stomachache.  I noticed the large numbers of new freebies there too!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks Geoffrey! That was really great of you to put them alphabetical order.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)




----------

